# YDT-14 dive video for your winter blues



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bC9s3kZAddY
Just got around to editing this ....shot it summer of 2013. Tons of bait ...nearly blocked out the reef!
Enjoy!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Great video, I did Diving Projects back in the 60s on one of those YSDs when stationed in Panama City at the Mine Defense Lab. I have dove them 2 or 3 times since the sinking here and never seen much good fish life on them. Did you ever get that Gates camera housing working?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

sealark said:


> Great video, I did Diving Projects back in the 60s on one of those YSDs when stationed in Panama City at the Mine Defense Lab. I have dove them 2 or 3 times since the sinking here and never seen much good fish life on them. Did you ever get that Gates camera housing working?


Thanks! The "Navy boats" have always been hit or miss for me when looking for fish...but always a good dive.
I was fiddling with the Gates housing a few days ago.....but put it back on the shelf. It hasn't found its new purpose just yet. 
Do you happen to know what the depth rating was on it? I know that Gates has traditionally been designed to over 400'.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I cant Remember the rating because it was well over what I would dive. Just call Elwin Gates and ask them it's the housing for the Sony V-99. I figured another thing about why the V99 failed so soon on me. Never put a lead acid battery of any kind inside the housing. Because the battery even the sealed gell cell will give off a acid gas. My opinion only that's why the camera failed I had a gell cell battery in the housing without a catalytic converter. Live and learn, Be Careful with that mixed diving to those deep depths it will catch up with you when you get older. Believe me I still dive but my joints are in bad condition and I don't anymore go in more than 90 feet.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool video. I have been on the YTDs multiple times as well and agree with sealark. I just never saw a whole lot on them.


----------

